# 621QRZ deal?



## thebisch (Nov 17, 2015)

Is a new leftover 621QRZ for $550 a good deal? Any reason to stay away from this? Alternatives?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

to know how good of a deal it is you need to know the original price and the price of a toro 721 with the same options


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Is a QRZ different from a QZR?
$579 @ SBdirect


----------



## thebisch (Nov 17, 2015)

No, just me making a typo!



dbert said:


> Is a QRZ different from a QZR?
> $579 @ SBdirect


----------



## thebisch (Nov 17, 2015)

No, just me making a typo!



dbert said:


> Is a QRZ different from a QZR?
> $579 @ SBdirect


----------



## rlb (Jan 5, 2015)

It is a very good deal. The 621 is identical to the 721 except for the engine. Everything I've read says the 621 engine is more than enough for a single stage. The 721 will not do anything better than the 621. It all comes down to cost. The 721 is $619 pretty much everywhere online. You have to decide if $70 is worth a little more power. I bought the 621 about 2 months ago for $519. To me $100 is worth more than the slightly more power.


----------

